# Kotahi Ptter Grip



## kuchingvet (Mar 31, 2021)

Not seen any actual regular club member player reviews of this grip and its 'palm up' method of putting, only pro's and advertisers so thought I would give some feedback.
I have always been considered a good putter but out of interest I bought both the standard and oversize long Kotahi grips.  I am a bit of a 'meddler' with equipment, however I put the (long oversize) on an old but favourite Tear Drop TD21 blade putter and the other (standard size) on an Odyssey EyeTrax mallet.  The change to the 'palm up' method was not a difficult one for me since I have always putted with a split hands grip method, however, I have to say that after a few sessions on the practice green and a few rounds on the course, the improvement in my putting stats  and confidence was both surprising and significant. i have been using the method now for 6 months and won't be changing back again.  For anyone struggling with holing out and prepared to unblock mentally from using traditional techniques and invest some time,  I would recommend they give the Kotahi (By BJM grips) a try.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 31, 2021)

I have used a Garsen Max for the last 3 seasons and find it excellent. Great for turning palms and elbows out to keep hands quiet.


----------

